# 3 cm dilated and 80% effaced!!!!



## LilianA

WOW girls i can't believe it!! I am soooo hoping for a vbac and it looks like it could happen after all!! i am 37 weeks 3 days and today the doc told me that i am 3 cm dilated and 80% effaced.. :happydance: do you know how long it could be before labour ?? I have been getting cramps like period pains on and off today and i got alot of contractions a couple days ago but today not a whole lot. 

Im sooo exicted!!! :happydance: :yipee: :headspin:


----------



## BBonBoard

yay, good luck, maybe you could try the recipe for the cookies on my other post, and let us know how it works.


----------



## purpledaisy2

I'm jealous ! Doesn't sound like it will be much longer.

Good luck xx


----------



## Angellicaa

If you have sex, and let the sperm sit on the cervix this acts as natural prostaglandins (like a natrual cervadil)......I did this with my 2nd pregnancy (dr. told me if I wanted to so into labor try it).....I had contractions within 30 min!!!! and delievered that day (after we did it, I held my hips up and let it sit on my cervix for about 5-10 min) .....worked for me!!!!!


----------



## florabean1981

ooohhhh, good luck! i went frrom 1cm-8cm in just under 4 hrs, so hopefully it wont be too long for you!


----------



## letia659

Ive been 3cm since thursday but am on bedrest to delay going into labor before my 37 week mark because they said they would have to stop labor but my friend was same as you at a little over 36 weeks and went into labor right at her 38 week mark :) it just varies it could be days or hours good luck!


----------



## steph1505

Congrats! I had been contracting for 40 hours and was only 1cm dialated so good on u! Hope it isnt too long for u now! x x


----------



## shaunanicole

Hope the baby comes soon! :)


----------



## LilianA

Angellicaa said:


> If you have sex, and let the sperm sit on the cervix this acts as natural prostaglandins (like a natrual cervadil)......I did this with my 2nd pregnancy (dr. told me if I wanted to so into labor try it).....I had contractions within 30 min!!!! and delievered that day (after we did it, I held my hips up and let it sit on my cervix for about 5-10 min) .....worked for me!!!!!

ohhh wow!! I think i will get things as ready as i can today and :sex: tonight and see how that goes. Thank you :flower:


----------



## Squeaker2803

I've been 3 cm dilated for 3 weeks already. This is my 2nd pregnancy and am 80% effaced...I'm so exhausted. I have a toddler and am not sleeping because I"m so uncomfortable...When will this baby finally come out..I was hoping today the dr. would tell me you're - cm dilated (NOT 3).


----------



## TattooedMama

YAY!!! I just found out I'm 3cm & 30% today too. My dr did a sweep today as she felt me and baby were ready. Hoping it is soon for us both!!! :flower:


----------



## brunette&bubs

Oh yay! Congrats.
Would you let me in on your secret? Sex? Walking? Etc...?
Or is it just multiple pregnancies that will do that to you.
I'm 35 weeks and am "thinning out and 1 cm dilated"
Not sure if thats good or bad for a first baby.


----------



## Foxy89

brunette&bubs said:


> Oh yay! Congrats.
> Would you let me in on your secret? Sex? Walking? Etc...?
> Or is it just multiple pregnancies that will do that to you.
> I'm 35 weeks and am "thinning out and 1 cm dilated"
> Not sure if thats good or bad for a first baby.

1st babies are suppose to be engaged by 36weeks but dont know about anything else.

My LO wasnt engaged when I last went to m/wife at 36+4 so hoping he is thursday, guess anything can happen!


----------

